# Korngold - String Quartet 2 op.26 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Korngold's second string quartet was written in 1933 just before he moved to Hollywood. There he arranged Mendelssohn's 'A Midsummer Night's Dream' for Max Reinhard's film version. He also wrote original film scores, soon signing an exclusive contract with Warner Bros, and winning his first Oscar for Best Film Score in 1936.

In comparison with the first quartet, a decade earlier, Korngold's second string quartet is far less well known and is today sadly neglected. Critics at the time of the first performance in 1934 were generally impressed and reviews were favorable in the main, but public appreciation was simply not forthcoming." The marked chromaticism and the aural eccentricities of the harmonic language explain why the quartet has fallen from the regular repertoire" (not my quote) however I like it and particularly enjoy the 4th movement. The work has a lilting Viennese lightness and uses "dance forms, and touches of Impressionism". It premiered in Vienna on 16th March 1934 but disappeared for many years and had to wait until 1997 for its UK premiere. Its made up of four movements:

1 Allegro
2 Intermezzo (Allegretto con moto)
3 Larghetto (Lento)
4 Waltz (Tempo di Valse)

Highly recommended

Flesch
Jerusalem
Aron
Adamas
Brodsky

*Hugely recommended*

*Doric* - stunning virtuosity and a stellar recording from Chandos make this my current favourite (but the competition is impressive too).

*Eusebius* - rich, full-fat recording with tons of body. Kor gold's rich Viennese textures are captured perfectly.


----------

